# Intense m1



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I have been downhilling a few times and really like it, so i'm looking at buying a new bike. i have a fairly low budget and found a vheap intense m1. im just curios if this will be a good bike for me. its a 2001 model and has 9" rear and 8" front travel. the only other kind of riding i do is around my neighborhood which is completely flat.
I'm just wondering how heavy is the stock intense m1 and how hard is it to pedal? would i be able to ride it around my neighborhood at all? thanks in advance for the help and feedback.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

They pedal fine around the flats - it's when you try to pedal uphill that you'll notice it with that beast. Take the rear shock off and have a good look at how straight the rear triangle is with the main frame as you move it thru the travel. There are a LOT of "cheap" M1's because they're usually beat to hell. Fun bike if you can find a good one tho; was my first DH ride.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Thanks... I was reading reviews on here and heard that a lot of parts break easily on the m1, do you know anything about this, and can u give me an estimated weight? My current ride is around the 30-35 lbs area.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a M1 as my back up bike. They are great bikes for their time. I would look at the bike to ensure it was not beaten up to bad. Check the head tube, Bottom Bracket area and look for dents or cracks. Keep in mind Intense no longer makes any replacement parts for the frame; so if a crack develops you are out of luck.

Another thing to consider is the frame angles, weight and BB height. My M1 is set up with a 14" BB, 66 deg HA with an 8" Fox 40 and weighs 42 pounds. My 2010 Giant Glory 0 is 13" BB, 64.5 deg HA with an 8" Fox 40 and weighs 38 pounds. The parts are similar but a M1 is heavy and not as slack as current bike designs.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Allright. I am fairly new to downhill bikes though so can you please tell me what the head tube and bottom brackets are? Will only intense parts work in there or will other brand parts work as replacements in there?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/glossary.html


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

go to the intense forum in mtbr


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm not sure where you live or what your budget is? But I know someone/a shop that has a damn near mint 2002 M1 for sale with all new 2008 parts for really cheap. 

The 2002-2003.5 bikes are a hell of a lot better than the 2000-2001 models. Longer shock stroke, better geo.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

for flat terrain get more of a pedally bike like a kona koiler, santa cruz nomad, Specialize Enduro....still can go downhill but easier to pedal


----------

